# And I thought I had a lot of wood... Yeah right!



## infinitymike (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm framing a barn for a general contractor and this is the first time I ever worked for him.
We started chatting and as it always seems to happen, firewood became the topic.
And he says you have 22 cord....HA look what look what I have


----------



## tekguy (Aug 8, 2013)

(this is the OP's pic rotated and reposted)


----------



## Applesister (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh boy!!  Talk about storing nuts!! I have to send this to my sister.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

Now, ah, THAT particular cube of wood may not season all that fast!! 
That's some funny chit right there!!


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah I'd like to see what it looks like in the middle.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> Yeah I'd like to see what it looks like in the middle.


I wanna see how in the hell they stacked it so high (cross-tied ends, even!!)


----------



## Dix (Aug 8, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> Yeah I'd like to see what it looks like in the middle.


 

Yeah, but................


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I wanna see how in the hell they stacked it so high (cross-tied ends, even!!)



For real. I need to go there and walk around and get a better perspective. 
I wonder what it looks like on google earth


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> For real. I need to go there and walk around and get a better perspective.
> *I wonder what it looks like on google earth*


Probably like a log landing in northwestern Oregon!!


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Probably like a log landing in northwestern Oregon!!



Google earth image


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> Google earth image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.....JUST LIKE I TOLD YA!!


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 8, 2013)

We'll the next thing we will talk about is if wants to unclog the log jam and give some of away free!
I mean I'm such a good guy he should just give it away to me


----------



## HDRock (Aug 8, 2013)

WOW , two story wood stack


----------



## Hills Hoard (Aug 8, 2013)

im speechless..


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 8, 2013)

I think they should listen to that little red sign in the bottom left corner of the picture!!


----------



## Trilifter7 (Aug 8, 2013)

That is impressive to say the least! I wonder how much of it gets used, sold or replaced during a year??


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 8, 2013)

There are no words...


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 8, 2013)

Trilifter7 said:


> That is impressive to say the least! I wonder how much of it gets used, sold or replaced during a year??



The world may never know.


----------



## lumbering on (Aug 8, 2013)

That's for personal use, right?


----------



## Trooper (Aug 9, 2013)

Wood you can see from space.  Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 9, 2013)

I





Scotty Overkill said:


> I wanna see how in the hell they stacked it so high (cross-tied ends, even!!)


 
I'm with you
Something's not quite right with that picture. ? ?


----------



## Seanm (Aug 9, 2013)

Um,,, wow.... I have no stored wood compared to this lad.


----------



## HDRock (Aug 9, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> For real. I need to go there and walk around and get a better perspective.
> I wonder what it looks like on google earth


You need to go there and get some more pics


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 9, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> That's for personal use, right?


Oh but of course,  he burns it in a 55 gallon drum,   hahaha


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 9, 2013)

HDRock said:


> You need to go there and get some more pics


 

I think you are right!


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 9, 2013)

Google Earth images aren't necessarily recent.  I think that pile has evolved significantly since the satellite snapped that picture.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 9, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Google Earth images aren't necessarily recent.  I think that pile has evolved significantly since the satellite snapped that picture.


You are probably right, looks like they split and stacked all the logs out front!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2013)

Scotty needs to add a new category to his firewood hoarders club.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Aug 9, 2013)

dude better get them stacks covered up before winter


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 9, 2013)

Joful said:


> Scotty needs to ad a new category to his firewood hoarders club.


Yeah, something like "Super Prepper or Doomsday Club." Heck, this guy could be the president of either club.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 9, 2013)

bogydave said:


> I
> 
> I'm with you
> Something's not quite right with that picture. ? ?


Now that you mention it, it does kinda look strange. How do you stack that high?..with a bucket, maybe? No way you are gonna climb up on it with an arm full of splits to add more. If that pile in the back ever let's go, that house is kindling.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 9, 2013)

I have only been talking to the contractors project manager. I need to get answers straight from the head honcho. 
This is way beyond logical thinking.


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 9, 2013)

tekguy said:


> View attachment 108024


 
That's almost enough wood for an outdoor wood boiler!


----------



## CTFIRE (Aug 9, 2013)

Mike - Here is a friends yard.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 9, 2013)

CTFIRE said:


> Mike - Here is a friends yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Astonishing. I'm getting week-kneed just looking at these two wood hogs' stacks


----------



## claybe (Aug 9, 2013)

I look forward to seeing how the intervention goes on the "Hoarders" tv show  They have a problem...and I would love to help them get rid of some of that wood!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 9, 2013)

I drove up Rt 7 in CT from Norwalk to Redding last weekend and I saw a couple piles like those. I was running late and couldn't stop to take pictures. Anybody here from around there and know what I am talking about?


----------



## CTFIRE (Aug 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I drove up Rt 7 in CT from Norwalk to Redding last weekend and I saw a couple piles like those. I was running late and couldn't stop to take pictures. Anybody here from around there and know what I am talking about?


 
Steve - The picture I posted is on RT 7 in Wilton on the right hand side as you head north. The pic I got was from Google, but I think the stack is bigger now


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2013)

They may be OWB owners. Those guys commonly go thru 20+ cords per year, although I've never seen any of them split or season for 2 - 3 years.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 9, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> If that pile in the back ever let's go, that house is kindling.


 
My thoughts exactly. That and would his homeowner's insurance pay off?


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 9, 2013)

CTFIRE said:


> Steve - The picture I posted is on RT 7 in Wilton on the right hand side as you head north. The pic I got was from Google, but I think the stack is bigger now


 

That may have been one of the stacks that I saw. I also saw an impressive stack on the left side along the way.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Aug 9, 2013)

Somehow I don't think he uses the FIFO method...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 9, 2013)

Blue2ndaries said:


> Somehow I don't think he uses the FIFO method...


There's a secret tunnel from the house to the inside of the stack, and an ever-larger room inside.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 9, 2013)

My first thought was that most everyone says they can't stack wood on unlevel ground. Evidently this fella didn't know that. Shoot, he has more wood than Scotty does.


----------



## Shane N (Aug 9, 2013)

The original post is from a tree service, so it makes more sense. Better use of space compared to dumping it into a giant heap like most tree services that split and sell firewood.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 9, 2013)

Blue2ndaries said:


> Somehow I don't think he uses the FIFO method...




What's a FIFO method?


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 9, 2013)

First In First Out. Used with business inventory and stock holdings, etc. for accounting purposes


----------



## Gark (Aug 9, 2013)

Gotta confess that I have a big problem just COMPREHENDING what those pictures show.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Aug 9, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> What's a FIFO method?


NE Al got it...


----------



## Jacktheknife (Aug 10, 2013)

Doesn't look like those chaps have time to be on a forum.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Aug 10, 2013)

this thread also provides a great argument against any significant other that complains 'we have too much wood' or 'how much wood do we need' yadayadayada ad infinitum.......


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 10, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> Doesn't look like those chaps have time to be on a forum.



Forum?! I don't be has time to do anything but c/s/s 

Actually how long do you think it would take to make that pile? 
Any guess on how many cord?


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 10, 2013)

ansehnlich1 said:


> this thread also provides a great argument against any significant other that complains 'we have too much wood' or 'how much wood do we need' yadayadayada ad infinitum.......



That's so funny. I was literally just showing my wife and telling her " see at least I'm not that bad"


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 10, 2013)

Holy hell.....

Let's see the splitter!!


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 10, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> That's so funny. I was literally just showing my wife and telling her " see at least I'm not that bad"


+1


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Holy hell.....
> 
> Let's see the splitter!!



Forget the splitter, lets see a video of them stacking


----------



## Jack Fate (Aug 10, 2013)

single pane windows,no insulation & Fisher XL.Lives in Fargo hardly has enough


----------



## Shane N (Aug 11, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> single pane windows,no insulation & Fisher XL.Lives in Fargo hardly has enough


 

Fargo isn't all that bad. Other than the wind. The wind absolutely sucks. "Climax, MN" usually gets a lot colder, and it isn't that far away from Fargo.


----------



## WES999 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello Alstate... Um... would I be covered if my house were demolished by a wood avalanche?
No?
You sure about that?


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, there are a few on Rt 7 I can recall with big stacks like that.  I'm always in awe and the wife is yelling at me to keep my eyes on the road. 



Flatbedford said:


> I drove up Rt 7 in CT from Norwalk to Redding last weekend and I saw a couple piles like those. I was running late and couldn't stop to take pictures. Anybody here from around there and know what I am talking about?


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 3, 2013)

What the _ _ _ _ ?


----------

